# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Teams και SIP συσκευές

## astbox

Δεν ξέρω αν σας ενδιαφέρει αλλά για όποιον παίζει με Teams ή σκοπεύει να ασχοληθεί με το Teams πλέον η MS υποστηρίζει sip συσκευές κι όχι μόνο Teams clients.
Μέχρι στιγμής υπήρχαν δύο επιλογές για συσκευές

1) Teams native τηλέφωνα που στην ουσία είναι συσκευές που βασίζονται σε android και τρέχουν τον αντίστοιχο Teams client
2) Πρώην Skype for business συσκευές (3PIP) που έκαναν login στο Teams μέσω ενός μασκαρεμένου Skype for business server που μιλούσε με το Teams

Συμβατή λίστα παρακάτω

https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/mic...p-gateway-plan

Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να παίζουν κι άλλοι κατασκευαστές αλλά προς στιγμήν αν έχετε συσκευές από την παραπάνω λίστα είναι σχεδόν σίγουρο ότι θα δουλέψουν.
Σχεδόν γιατί με την MS τίποτα δεν είναι σίγουρο. :Twisted Evil:

----------

